# Jim Root from Slipknot with RG 8 string



## Wound (Oct 3, 2008)

donno if this has been posted, but its the Got Money song with Jonathan Davis...baaad song in my oppinion...but just noticed that Jim Root from Slipknot was playing an Ibanez RG 8 string in it...doesn't look too bad either


----------



## Variant (Oct 3, 2008)

So, he wrote the same song the rap community has written exactly 53,456,334 times over the last 14 years? So incredibly gay. Eight string cannot save this from its own inherent lameness.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 3, 2008)

You gotta look at the video though, as if they all dont think its the biggest joke...


----------



## eegor (Oct 3, 2008)

Terrible tone.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 3, 2008)

That's hilarious 

I was just saying to my mate the other day I hate _that_ effect they put on voices in dance songs nowadays


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, so much autotune  Is that the drummer from Army of Anyone?

This song's pretty bad, but I can see it being stuck in my head all day now  

I think it's hilarious, and I think they're not taking it seriously.


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2008)

Blue-with-binding RG8 = sexy.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2008)

darren said:


> Blue-with-binding RG8 = sexy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 3, 2008)

Fender player playing Ibanez!!?!?! The world has ended  

it isnt that bad. the tone on the voice is though . but I want that 8 string


----------



## Wound (Oct 3, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Fender player playing Ibanez!!?!?! The world has ended
> 
> it isnt that bad. the tone on the voice is though . but I want that 8 string



Doesn't he play Ibanez in Stone Sour?


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 3, 2008)

Wound said:


> Doesn't he play Ibanez in Stone Sour?



No I think in Stone Sour he uses Jacksons. Every other guitar player even corey uses Ibanez though. But now that he has the Jim Root Tele he might just use that in Stone Sour.


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wound said:


> Doesn't he play Ibanez in Stone Sour?



Nah, the other guitarist in the band uses em'. Josh Rand if i'm correct, He has a bunch of custom RG's and S's... Also he's got a few custom Peaveys... 



twiztedchild said:


> No I think in Stone Sour he uses Jacksons. Every other guitar player even corey uses Ibanez though. But now that he has the Jim Root Tele he might just use that in Stone Sour.



Jackson's?!

He used t have a Jackson Warrior w/ EMG's in the beginning of the Vol. 3 tour, but he dumped em' for getting endorsed by Fender


----------



## Pauly (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol, never thought I'd see a guy from Slipknot playing a 7 let alone an 8. Nice guitar too!


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 3, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Nah, the other guitarist in the band uses em'. Josh Rand if i'm correct, He has a bunch of custom RG's and S's... Also he's got a few custom Peaveys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked the stone sour website and Myspace site an all the pics now, that I could find of him, he had that tele. 

But yeah the other guy Josh Rand is the Ibanez guy. and Corey when he plays guitar usees Ibanez I think, at lest he did on the first Stone Sour cd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Nah, the other guitarist in the band uses em'. Josh Rand if i'm correct, He has a bunch of custom RG's and S's... Also he's got a few custom Peaveys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jackson is owned by Fender, as is Charvel, which he used heavily before getting a sig.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 3, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Fender player playing Ibanez!!?!?! The world has ended
> 
> it isnt that bad. the tone on the voice is though . but I want that 8 string



well lets be honest, the fenders that he does use aren't very fendery


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Oct 3, 2008)

do you believe in life after love?






**not safe for straight people**


----------



## Luan (Oct 3, 2008)

how gay


----------



## yevetz (Oct 3, 2008)

It's me or that 8 looks like 25.5? (Or just shorter than baritone)


----------



## Ishan (Oct 3, 2008)

That song sounds like he's mocking todays crappy r'n'b than anything  seeing this I wonder why Ibanez put out the very bland looking with horrid headstock RG2228. I don't think a blue finish with binding costs much more...


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 3, 2008)

Jonathan Davis has an incredible voice, but they've really ruined it there.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 3, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson is owned by Fender, as is Charvel, which he used heavily before getting a sig.





Justin Bailey said:


> well lets be honest, the fenders that he does use aren't very fendery



Both True


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a Lil Wayne cover:



Oh, and the gargoyle on the meter bridge at the very beginning of the video? I have that exact same gargoyle in my studio...


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet lookin' axe.

Was it him or Mick that said 7 strings are gay? Because that would be ironic if it was him.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe it was Mick who said that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 3, 2008)

yevetz said:


> It's me or that 8 looks like 25.5? (Or just shorter than baritone)



Nah, Jim Root is just disturbingly tall.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nah, Jim Root is just disturbingly tall.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a sick RG8!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm always surprised at how not-metal he looks without the mask


----------



## MikeH (Oct 3, 2008)

Qucifer said:


> It's a Lil Wayne cover:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the gargoyle on the meter bridge at the very beginning of the video? I have that exact same gargoyle in my studio...




I know  is gonna happen, but I love this song.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2008)

I will say I like the cover a lot more than the original


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 3, 2008)

That sucked, but...



darren said:


> Blue-with-binding RG8 = sexy.



Also, like was kind of mentioned already, I think it's funny that Jim is playing an 8 when Mick makes such a big deal about 7-strings being "gay".


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder. How did he get a LACS 8? I know he's in a major band, and his co-guitarist is an Ibanez endorsee but is that grounds to throw him a LACS? Was it even his?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's probably jonathan's guitar...


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey, at least the guitar is badass...


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nah, Jim Root is just disturbingly tall.



Yeah like 6 foot 8 inchs or something like that right?


----------



## drawnQ (Oct 4, 2008)

the hook is not nearly as bad as i thought it would be.
but the fucking verses are terrible.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 4, 2008)

That is beyond horrible  and thats coming from somebody who actually likes korn.


----------



## Harry (Oct 4, 2008)

Terrible song.
Goddamn nice guitar though IMO.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 4, 2008)

The guitar is awesome but it's probally not his.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 4, 2008)

Christ...just stop...


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 4, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> The guitar is awesome but it's probally not his.



Im thinking it could be Munkeys, did someone say he had one?

And maybe Jon asked if he could use it??


Anyways, It is sweet


----------



## FredGrass (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't Munky have a sick RG8 with a distressed leather type finish? Fuckin gnarly.

This song is funny. I don't think any of them were taking it too seriously, just a bunch of millionaires doing whatever the fuck they feel like. If I could rep them for it, I would.

PS - Autotune R&B is teh gh3y. Sup-aire ghey. (That's supposed to be like a Frenchy accent.) Lil Wayne is a shredder but this new shit is just bothering me really badly. I want Akon and Flo-rida and such to all die in rapid succession. Not Lil Wayne though. I just want him to smarten the fuck up.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 7, 2008)

FredGrass said:


> PS - Autotune R&B is teh gh3y. Sup-aire ghey. (That's supposed to be like a Frenchy accent.)



Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les Français? -> 
On a side note: I agree with you but in that cover it's just fun


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, JD's probably just fuckin' around - it's a cover, not his own stuff. GOT MONEY.

Cool RG.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 7, 2008)

Munky has that red pattern RG8 with the trem that people were linking pics of some time before the 2228, and he probably has more. this might also be Jonathan's. also, i wonder how they let him use prs and gibsons on stage when he's endorsed by ibanez? i'd imagine that being one of the main parts of the endorsement?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 7, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Yeah, JD's probably just fuckin' around - it's a cover, not his own stuff. GOT MONEY.
> 
> Cool RG.




+1  JD's just having a good time and doing a simple cover of a song that was released about 2 months ago. Lil Wayne is the shit too...off goes the bomb like..Tick Tick!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les Français? ->
> On a side note: I agree with you but in that cover it's just fun



Je parle francais, tu parles francais? 

I speak better spanish


----------



## Se7enMeister (Oct 13, 2008)

song = fail
Jim's 8 String = Win


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 13, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> song = fail
> Jim's 8 String = Win


 Agreed
But i think the song is hilarious and it was stuck in my fucking head for 2 days!


----------



## killiansguitar (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish a had a gigantic toilet that i could use to flush all the rap "artists" and all of rap "music" down!


----------



## FredGrass (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww for fuck's sakes...


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2008)

darren said:


> Blue-with-binding RG8 = sexy.





Nice find. The song is alright I guess.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Oct 14, 2008)

complete crap


----------



## Leec (Oct 14, 2008)

As sexy as the guitar is, why is he even using an 8-string? He doesn't even use the lowest string. It sounds like it's tuned to E, A, D, G, C, F, A, D, and he uses the low A.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 14, 2008)

Ugh, I hate Autotune abuse. Seriously, just use a vocoder for that.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice, looks like a custom


----------



## jymellis (Oct 15, 2008)

wow korn and its members have really gone down the crapper after the self titled c.d. i knew something was amiss when they were starting to sing about being pimps (a.d.i.d.a.s.) and wearing sequined puma jumpsuits on the second c.d.


jym


----------

